# Digitalkamera interpolieren



## ich1234 (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 
ich bräuchte ein Programm oder einen Treiber mit dem ich eine 300K-Kamera auf 2.1 Megapixel interpoliert kann. Geht das und kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? 

Gruss...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. Oktober 2004)

... sodass diese Kamera 2.1 MP Bilder machen kann? Denke nicht, dass das möglich ist. Du kannst die Bilder jedoch nachher mit Shortcut PhotoZoom qualitativ recht hoch vergrößern.


----------

